# Fully Auto Assault weapons prices skyrocket!



## 52ndStreet

I went to an Impact Guns Online Store website yesterday and clicked on fully auto machine guns, and could not belive my eyes. Fully auto submachine guns were going for $18,000.00
and $17,000.00 dollars a pice.!!

What is causing this incredible price increase for fully auto assault weapons?
Is this part of the conspiracy to keep these weapons out of the ordinary citizens hands?.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

52ndStreet said:


> I went to an Impact Guns Online Store website yesterday and clicked on fully auto machine guns, and could not belive my eyes. Fully auto submachine guns were going for $18,000.00
> and $17,000.00 dollars a pice.!!
> 
> What is causing this incredible price increase for fully auto assault weapons?
> Is this part of the conspiracy to keep these weapons out of the ordinary citizens hands?.



I don't know what you were looking at and I don't care. In 17 States it is ILLEGAL to own a fully automatic weapon. In the rest one needs a Federal Permit that costs something like 700 dollars per weapon to own one. They have to keep the Fed and local authorities informed of where the weapon is stored and if it will be stored somewhere else as well.

You were probably looking at tripod mounted Machine Guns. One can buy a semi automatic rifle for about 1500 dollars that all it takes is sere to convert it to full auto. I can assure you the sere does not cost 15000 dollars. Any Gun smith can install the sere.

Hell those are top of the line weapons, you can get an AK-47 for a lot less and again get a sere to convert it. Of course you need that Federal Permit to legally buy the sere.


----------



## Oddball

It'd be cheaper to make your way to Mogadishu and buy your guns at a street flea market.


----------



## xotoxi

52ndStreet said:


> I went to an Impact Guns Online Store website yesterday and clicked on fully auto machine guns, and could not belive my eyes. Fully auto submachine guns were going for $18,000.00
> and $17,000.00 dollars a pice.!!
> 
> What is causing this incredible price increase for fully auto assault weapons?
> Is this part of the conspiracy to keep these weapons out of the ordinary citizens hands?.


 

 Psst...hey! Buddy! You need a gun...cuz I know a guy that can get you one real cheap. But you gotta keep it on the lowdown.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Dude said:


> It'd be cheaper to make your way to Mogadishu and buy your guns at a street flea market.




Yes , I hear you can get a good AK47 fully auto assault rifle for about $50 to $100 dollars
at the machine gun market in Mogadishu Somalia.!!No questions asked ,or background checks made.


----------



## The Rabbi

RetiredGySgt said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to an Impact Guns Online Store website yesterday and clicked on fully auto machine guns, and could not belive my eyes. Fully auto submachine guns were going for $18,000.00
> and $17,000.00 dollars a pice.!!
> 
> What is causing this incredible price increase for fully auto assault weapons?
> Is this part of the conspiracy to keep these weapons out of the ordinary citizens hands?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you were looking at and I don't care. In 17 States it is ILLEGAL to own a fully automatic weapon. In the rest one needs a Federal Permit that costs something like 700 dollars per weapon to own one. They have to keep the Fed and local authorities informed of where the weapon is stored and if it will be stored somewhere else as well.
> 
> You were probably looking at tripod mounted Machine Guns. One can buy a semi automatic rifle for about 1500 dollars that all it takes is sere to convert it to full auto. I can assure you the sere does not cost 15000 dollars. Any Gun smith can install the sere.
> 
> Hell those are top of the line weapons, you can get an AK-47 for a lot less and again get a sere to convert it. Of course you need that Federal Permit to legally buy the sere.
Click to expand...


Let's take it from the top:
In those free states that allow it, there is no federal permit as such.  There is an application and one time tax stamp of $200 that hasnt changed since 1936.  If you take the gun out of state you will need permission from ATF first.
The supply of transferrable weapons was fixed in July 1986.  After that no one could make them for transfer to private citizens.  Fixed supply, unlimited demand equals high prices.
The tripod mounted guns are probably more like $25k+  WHat he saw was probably M16 type weapons.  The cheapest Ingrams are probably about $3500.
I do not know any gunsmith who would convert a semi to full auto.  He (and the owner) is risking 10 years in jail and a $50k fine.  The Feds take that stuff pretty seriously.
Oh, and semi autos commercially available are not convertible just by dropping in a sear.


----------



## uscitizen

Yes fully auto weapons would be high.  We are not allowed to import them from China.


----------



## Ringel05

52ndStreet said:


> I went to an Impact Guns Online Store website yesterday and clicked on fully auto machine guns, and could not belive my eyes. Fully auto submachine guns were going for $18,000.00
> and $17,000.00 dollars a pice.!!
> 
> What is causing this incredible price increase for fully auto assault weapons?
> Is this part of the conspiracy to keep these weapons out of the ordinary citizens hands?.



Hell that's cheap.  look at a fully transferable working MG42.


----------



## Ringel05

RetiredGySgt said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went to an Impact Guns Online Store website yesterday and clicked on fully auto machine guns, and could not belive my eyes. Fully auto submachine guns were going for $18,000.00
> and $17,000.00 dollars a pice.!!
> 
> What is causing this incredible price increase for fully auto assault weapons?
> Is this part of the conspiracy to keep these weapons out of the ordinary citizens hands?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what you were looking at and I don't care. In 17 States it is ILLEGAL to own a fully automatic weapon. In the rest one needs a Federal Permit that costs something like 700 dollars per weapon to own one. They have to keep the Fed and local authorities informed of where the weapon is stored and if it will be stored somewhere else as well.
> 
> You were probably looking at tripod mounted Machine Guns. One can buy a semi automatic rifle for about 1500 dollars that all it takes is sere to convert it to full auto. I can assure you the sere does not cost 15000 dollars. Any Gun smith can install the sere.
> 
> Hell those are top of the line weapons, you can get an AK-47 for a lot less and again get a sere to convert it. Of course you need that Federal Permit to legally buy the sere.
Click to expand...


$200 per year tax stamp and registration with BATF plus proper storage (gun safe) where the weapon is kept for a fully transferable full auto.  If you have the proper FFL (manufacturing stamp) you can legally convert one semi or rebuilt open bolt (of each type of weapon) to full auto as a not for sale "sample".


----------



## The Rabbi

It's $200 one time, not per year.
It's a Type 10 FFL Manufacturers License or Type 7 with Class 2 tax stamp.  But you have to be in business as a manufacturer.


----------



## Ringel05

The Rabbi said:


> It's $200 one time, not per year.
> It's a Type 10 FFL Manufacturers License or Type 7 with Class 2 tax stamp.  But you have to be in business as a manufacturer.



My mistake, thought it was $200 per year.


----------



## RadiomanATL

M60?


Pshaw. Fucking amateurs.


----------



## uscitizen

Is this a mine is bigger than yours thread?


----------



## Ringel05

uscitizen said:


> Is this a mine is bigger than yours thread?



Yup.....


----------

